# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  PHP - Instalimi i funksioneve shtesë (extensions)

## programuesi

pershendetje te gjithevve
po mundohem te shifroj e deshifroj nje kod ne PHP por ato funksionet e shifrimit dhe deshifrimit te cilet per te shifruar nje fjale kerkojne edhe nje celes(fjale tjeter) nuk jane aktive ne te. pasi lexova manualin e php mora vesh duheshin mare nga interneti. pasi i mora pashe se ato nuk ishin me install por te tregonte nje rruge se si te vendoseshin keto files me extention .dll por nuk e moraa vesh fare. nese ka ndonjeri haber  te me ndihmoje se me duhet sa me shpejt. e gjithe kjo pune ne phpdev. ndersa ne versionet e tjera 4 apo 5 nuk e di ne i kane keto funksione.
bye

----------


## edspace

Cilët funksione kërkon të përdorësh? Për cilat shtesa (extensions) e ke fjalën? 

E zëmë se skedari dll e ka emrin php_shifrim.dll. Zakonisht funksionet shtesë të PHP instalohen në këtë mënyrë:
1. Kopjoe skedarin dll në dosjen c:\php\extension\ (ku është instaluar php). 
2. Shko tek start > run > php.ini
3. Në skedarin që do hapet, nga mesi, gjej seksionin "Dynamic Extensions". Aty ka shumë dll të ndryshme si më poshtë. Nqs shikon emrin e dll-së që do të instalosh, fshije pikëpresjen në fillim të rreshtit. Nqs nuk e gjen emrin e dll ne rreshtat që janë aty, shkruaje vetë në të njëjtin format (pa pikëpresje). 

...
;extension=php_interbase.dll
;extension=php_java.dll
;extension=php_ldap.dll
;extension=php_mbstring.dll
;extension=php_mcrypt.dll
;extension=php_mhash.dll
;extension=php_mime_magic.dll
;extension=php_ming.dll
*extension=php_shifrim.dll*
... 

4. Ruaj ndryshimet dhe mbylle skedarin php.ini
5. Rifilloje shërbimin Apache me komandat
start > run > net stop apache2
start > run > net start apache2
ose rifilloje të gjithë Windowsin nëse komandat më lart nuk punojnë. 

Tani duhet të punojnë funksionet shtesë që ke dashur të përdorësh për shifrimin e skedarëve.

----------


## programuesi

faleminderit edi 
tani po shkoj ta provoj ishallah me punonje se me kane lene batall.
por edhe nje dicka tjeter kisha. aty kur kerkoj php.ini me dalin tre lloje cilin prej tyre te zgjedh.
megjithese une po i provoj te trija te dale ku te dale. sepse une perdor phpdev.
te uroj gjithe te mirat pershendetje

----------


## edspace

Besoj se php shikon ne dosjen C:\Windows\System32 ne fillim, pastaj ne dosjen C:\Windows, pastaj ne dosjen ku eshte instaluar (C:\php\) dhe perdor ate skedar qe gjen te parin. 

Nuk e di nese phpdev perdor php.ini te sajen por nuk ka gje te keqe te ndryshosh te gjitha. Per mendimin tim fshiji ato te tjerat dhe mbaj vetem nje tek c:\windows.

----------


## programuesi

e bera ate qe me the ti dhe punoi por problemi se libmcrypt.dll nuk e njihte fare. ne fakt kjo eshte per php4.3.x por mendova mos ishte edhe per phpdev. nejse po mundohem te zbres php-4 dhe te bej ate qe me the ti dhe ishallah do te heci.
te falenderoj per ndihmen
bye

----------

